# drivin down to Barcelona



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

At spring bank we are going to travel down through france enjoying the french country side, and wishing to see the cathedral in Barcelona. the Question is has any one done it, if so which is a good site to stop at for the visit and any suggestion for getting from the site to the city.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Take a look here
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-8509.html&highlight=barcelona+campsite

and there are some entries in the campsite database on our site as well


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

In spite of the many times I have been to Spain I have not yet visited Barcelona, something I have begun to regret because you hear so much about it these days! I plan to remedie this one day, with the aim of staying at Camping Vilanova Park at Vilanova I La Geltru where I have briefly stayed before. It is just south of Barcelona and you can get a bus at the campsite gates which takes you to the railway station from where there are frequent trains into Barcelona. 

I would also be interested in alternatives or views about the above if you have done this.

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the link Nuke, a lota information there.

peedee


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

*Driving down to Barcelona*

Just a quick word of appreciation for all on this site, I sent my subscription the very day it was requested, first class site for the world of motorhomers whilst I do not post very often I read avidly ever night many thanks and heres hoping for a good year for us all.


----------



## 89235 (May 17, 2005)

We were at Camping Sitges just a week ago!

The site had only been open for 2 weeks so the swimming pool etc not open (too cold for me at this time of year anyway!). The toilet/ shower/ wash up facilities etc were absoltely immaculate, don't think I've ver stayed anywhere where they are so clean! The cleaning ladies were in and out several times a day - whether it was because there weren't amy people around, so they didn't have much else to do, I'm not sure.

Bus for Barcelona stopped right outside the site and dropped you off at the same place. €2.85 each way. Got off at the last stop at Placa de Catalunya and took the Touristic Bus - open top bus that stops at 44 sites around the city. You can hop on and off as you want to. €18 for one day €22 for 2 days. You also get a discount booklet for some of the places you visit.

Word of advice - don't sit on the top deck when the sky is grey - IT WILL RAIN! Obviously by this point, downstairs (and therefore inside) was full!

Have a great time

Rachel & Andrew


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rachel and Andrew 

Did you book for Camping Sitges ? We'll be arriving there over Easter (Moral: look at the dates when planning in future !) and are concerned that sites might be busy. We don't want to book as we don't want to be tied down but on the other hand I don't want to worry all the way there.  

Looks a very nice site. Thanks for the pointer. ( Have you put it on the campsite database....!!  )

G


----------



## 89235 (May 17, 2005)

No, we didn't pre-book, looked in the CC book and saw the Camping Sitges and El Garrofer sites - they are next door to each other. Did a drive by and picked Camping Sitges - not really sure why! There are about 50 touring pitches and only 6 of these were being used when we were there - can't comment for Easter though. 

There was some noise during the week from JCB's next to the site. Didn't really bother us as we were out for most of the days, but if you are planning on a few quiet days relaxing by the van, it may be a bit intrusive!
Having said that, you would still hear it from El Garrofer! 

The Barcelona bus that you catch from the site runs to it's own timetable - you pick up a timetable at reception, but it didn't bear any resemblance to when the bus came. Half hour late in our case!

Whether you have 1 or 2 days will depend on what you want to see. We only got off for the Sagradia Familia and Montjuic Castle. Left the van at 8.30 in the morning and got back 12 hours later!

Have a great time

R &A


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

We stayed at Camping Garroffer in September. Found it clean, facilities quite good. Water in a couple of the shower blocks was luke warm on a couple of mornings. Site is frequented by people from Barcelona on Friday and Saturday nights making it quite busy and a little noisey at night. Sunday to Thursday was great. 
Sitges, well, is famous for couples of same sex, so be aware if you do go in to the town. One stretch of beach (100mtr) was 100% male only. 
We drove into Barcelona a couple of times (We tow a Smart car) cost us about 10 euros in tolls + fuel + car parking. A very good bus service runs from just outside the camp into Barcelona. If you go into Barcelona get on tour bus.There are 3 coloured routes and one fee covers 3 routes, jump on/off as much as you like, one day ticket 17 euros. well worth it. Watch your pockets on Las Ramblas. 
We also went to Universal Studios near Salou, also worth a visit if you are into theme parks. About 50 mins drive away, no doubt a bus will also go there from Sitges.


----------



## 98094 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Goldwing,
Have driven down to Barcelona last July. Most maps recommend driving down the west coast. Try going down through the Massif Central. Great scenery and you get to see the new bridge at Millau, spectacular! A lot of the motorway is toll-free as well.I would recommend the site at Vilanova. All the facilities you need and a good bus service to the town and trian station.The trains are frequent and trip is short. You will arrive under the Las Ramblas area. Go and see the Sagrada Familla and also the maritime museum at the docks. The area itself is well worth going to and to chill after walking around. Be careful as some of the signage in the roads around Barcelona can be confusing. I found to my cost and steering a 22ft Adria 660 around the suburbs of Barcelona is not for the faint-hearted. Make sure you have an up to date road map as the local government changed the road numbers a few years ago. 

Vilanova is handy if you want to go to the Port Aventura Park near Salou. The train goes out at aroung 8.30am and leaves you at the front gate about 9.30am before the park opens. It returns at 4pm or 7pm. Great park and easy to get around. Be aware that we were in Vilanova in mid-june and it was 39degs! So have a cooling plan ready if you are going around then. On the way back go to Andorra great mountains and cheap drink. On the way visit the monastry at Monserrat well worth the trip. Enjoy!


----------

